# Alpine archery takes the show



## liquid (Dec 1, 2003)

Thanks for your unbiased opinion


----------



## 500 fps (Oct 13, 2002)

Well, I'm unbiased because I shoot Bowtech almost exclusively. I think there is no better bow out there, but the Alpines are some of the prettiest I've seen.


----------



## bcriner (Apr 16, 2003)

I will give you the award for one of the "Prettiest". That is as far as it goes for awards for Alpine in my opinion. Too much vibration for me. No where in the same league as the Trykon, Switchback, and Tribute. I personally believe these bows have set the stardard as far as hand shock, bow jump and vibration goes.


----------



## stinky1 (Feb 20, 2003)

let's see them.


----------



## 442fps (Dec 23, 2003)

_*once again Alpine Archery takes the show.there were no prettier bows in the whole building and none that shot finer.*_

Wasn't Hoyt , Martin , Mathews , PSE , CSS , McPherson on the show ???


----------



## bcriner (Apr 16, 2003)

From looking at b-out's photo in his profile, I believe he was the one running the Alpine shooting booth. Don't think he had time to get out and check out the other bows. Plenty more out there with less vibration.


----------



## 3DBIGBULLX (Dec 30, 2004)

Im not sure if you saw the 06' Bowtech target colors? But they are sweet, just depends how flashy you wanna go.
Colors turn eyes, X's turn heads


----------



## bigtim (May 26, 2004)

*Lol*

funny.


----------



## cameron (Sep 15, 2005)

I didn't even know they were still in business.


----------



## buckfeverben (Dec 2, 2004)

b-out said:


> once again Alpine Archery takes the show.there were no prettier bows in the whole building and none that shot finer.




It's just my opinion....but posts like this are likely doing Alpine Archery more harm than good. 

Claiming that there were no prettier bows in the whole building is just plain stupid in my opinion, every archer, every person has their own definition of what exactly "pretty" constitutes. Making a statement like you did is just making you sound like a pompus donkey in my opinion.


----------



## BOWTECH Brandon (Jan 9, 2006)

buckfeverben said:


> It's just my opinion....but posts like this are likely doing Alpine Archery more harm than good.
> 
> Claiming that there were no prettier bows in the whole building is just plain stupid in my opinion, every archer, every person has their own definition of what exactly "pretty" constitutes. Making a statement like you did is just making you sound like a pompus donkey in my opinion.


Ben, you must be in marketing, that review was nothing short of genius! Just kidding ya!

I think the guy was kinda having some fun honestly, maybe not. Because we all know, Alpine Archery has a ways to go until it catched up to the big boys.


----------



## xxx archer (Dec 13, 2005)

was alpine actualy in the show or were they out in the parking lot?


----------



## MNmike (Dec 27, 2003)

*ditto*



buckfeverben said:


> It's just my opinion....but posts like this are likely doing Alpine Archery more harm than good.
> 
> Claiming that there were no prettier bows in the whole building is just plain stupid in my opinion, every archer, every person has their own definition of what exactly "pretty" constitutes. Making a statement like you did is just making you sound like a pompus donkey in my opinion.



You made me a non believer in Alpine.


----------



## BOWTECH Brandon (Jan 9, 2006)

Mike Ryan said:


> You made me a non believer in Alpine.


I still believe in Alpine. They might not be the "prettiest" bows on the market like B-out claims, but they are the fastest and the most quite.


----------



## DDD in Idaho (Oct 29, 2002)

*Vibration???*

I'm not sure just what vibration that you're talking about there Bcriner.

I have a new Alpine Denali in one of the target colors and not only do I think that it's one of the best looking bows out there, I also think it's one of the quietest and it's solid to shoot.

I took the string silencers off, it doesn't need them and it sits like a rock when I shoot it. Don't know what was the matter with the one you shot.

Someone up above said "Alpine has a way to go to catch up with the big guys" -- I sure wouldn't deny that they don't see as many bows -- BUT -- can you answer a couple of questions for me??

Who was the first bow company to bring a machined riser bow to the market??

Who was the first bow company to use bearings in their cams and idlers for the general public?

I know the answers. Sometimes sheer numbers is NOT the answer.

:wink: :wink: 

DDD


----------



## bcriner (Apr 16, 2003)

I realize Alpine offered the first machined riser. I had one, an Alpine Grand Teton. I loved it. I was one of the best looking bows ever in my opinion. I have never had anything against Alpine bows. I just happened to shoot it side by side at the ATA show along with many others. Compared to the others I shot, it had noticable hand shock, as did some others I have mentioned in a previous thread. 

As for the bearings. I know that too. It was Darton the the 50MC in the late '80s with needle bearings. Also, the year Alpine offered their bearings, they were using High Country's cam, so High Country offered it at the same time.

I am sorry you don't agree. Everyone has an opinion. I respect yours too. I have also been told my several manufacturers that the bows they had at the show were put together in a hurry for the show due to time and that many were not entirely setup for peak performance. I was stating my experience based on side-by-side tests I had at the show.


----------



## b-out (Jul 20, 2004)

*Happy as a Clam*

I am a prould shooter for Alpine Archery and have been for 9 years and I can shoot what ever product I want I choose Alpine. 
Funny you would say we will catch up to the big guys when they are always follwing our lead .See you all in Vegas


----------



## liquid (Dec 1, 2003)

I will be right next to you with my Buckmaster.Come on using bearings and machining risers was pretty much inevitable as technology improved,i would rate the fact that alpine did it first as a non event.I have shot alpine,and i would not rate it as a top shelf item ,just gimmiky,and given the lameness of this thread i will never shoot one again


----------



## DDD in Idaho (Oct 29, 2002)

*Just curious.*

"i would rate the fact that alpine did it first as a non event"

I'm just curious, does it make a difference WHO "does it first" to make it an event?? If one of the "big three" would have come out with a machined riser first would it then have been an EVENT?

Yep, technology does advance, usually the most inovative "do it first".

DDD


----------



## bigtim (May 26, 2004)

*in his defense*

Okay, accepting for value comments bragging like that which started this post are silly and out of line,
I shot Chris' bow however, not expecting much, and was impressed...it did point really good and was a very cool color...for a bow that short, it was really surprising how un-gimmicky it was.


----------



## smokin12ring (Dec 4, 2002)

has alpine ever finished in the top ten at any Big shoot?


----------



## b-out (Jul 20, 2004)

*yes*

Why don't you look up my shooting > See if you can hold your own> or see me in vegas (or show me your ranking from 2006 vegas) I can keep going .or just post all of my placing for 2006.


----------



## Mrwintr (Jan 15, 2006)

I personally feel kinda bad for b-out, I mean why is everyone bashing and trashing Alpine and what he said about them?? There sure is an over abundence of people willing to crap on other people around here. Give the guy a break already. After reading all this I hope he opens up a can of whoop-a*s in Vegas!


----------



## Joel C (Nov 23, 2005)

Mrwintr said:


> I personally feel kinda bad for b-out, I mean why is everyone bashing and trashing Alpine and what he said about them?? There sure is an over abundence of people willing to crap on other people around here. Give the guy a break already. After reading all this I hope he opens up a can of whoop-a*s in Vegas!


He _did_ drudge up something from almost a year ago. I'm buyin' the popcorn :moviecorn


----------



## scottland (Oct 29, 2004)

b-out said:


> Why don't you look up my shooting > See if you can hold your own> or see me in vegas (or show me your ranking from 2006 vegas) I can keep going .or just post all of my placing for 2006.


Why dig up a 10 month old thread?


----------



## MoNofletch (Jul 28, 2003)

I think some of you guys would be VERY suprised to see which company makes parts for the other and who "borrows/sells" tech from companies.

As I recall HOYT-PEARSON and Bowtech liscense cams from DARTON!!! Why isn't Darton a "#1" company? Hoyt should tap Bowtech on the shoulder and offer up some limb talk. It is all a bunch of "My Dad can beat up your Dad!"


----------



## Cuthbert (Nov 28, 2005)

Regardless of what anyone says, I think Alpine is going to be one to watch. The modular riser with the new cam is as very nice. Based on pure performance, it blew by some of the "Big" brands. I've shot the Silverado and it's one of the best values out there *bar none*. Vince should be proud of this achievements and I'm sure by next year he'll have something new(longer would be nice) to satisfy any of the critics.


----------



## 1400 shooter (Oct 31, 2006)

*Alpine who are they?*

No doubt Alpine are a nice bow but to say they stole the show come on.Just another gimmicky bow that shoots well as far as im concerned.:thumbs_do


----------



## Cuthbert (Nov 28, 2005)

1400 shooter said:


> No doubt Alpine are a nice bow but to say they stole the show come on.Just another gimmicky bow that shoots well as far as im concerned.:thumbs_do


How exactly are they "gimmiky"? It it produces high velocity and does it in a fashion that makes less noise and has less hand shock. 

In the words of Inego Montoya from "The Princess Bride"; "I don't think that means what you think it means."


----------



## nontypical (Jan 4, 2004)

I was wondering if some of these guys posts were about shooting the new Silverado or if they are just talking about the past? A new bow is a new bow no matter what the old ones shot like. I for one, hope it as quiet and shock free as Alpine claims.


----------



## b-out (Jul 20, 2004)

*I was just looking around*

I was just looking around today and found my old thread from the ata show 2006 and looked back at some of the crap floks were saying and I know how well I shot this year with this bow I posted this thread about . I was very happy withthe way it shot and this year is only going to be better. I have big shoulders and the other companys will just keep paying Alpine our roality fees and we will keep paying themto other poeple and the cirle will keep going on. I just know we have a great product try it out :smile: :smile: :smile:


----------



## evoteker (Sep 20, 2006)

*Evotek*

My money is on EVOTEK 
We will also have a booth close to them Alpinees.
Let get something started
How many shooter at the shoot will be shooting a Evotek, Alpine?
Who will be on top?
Now Evotek just started in Sep 2006.
i heard a few guys from Ohio are going to win it all:shade:


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

evoteker said:


> My money is on EVOTEK
> We will also have a booth close to them Alpinees.
> Let get something started
> How many shooter at the shoot will be shooting a Evotek, Alpine?
> ...


If i have anything to do with it we will!!!


----------



## woodrowadams (Aug 19, 2006)

I'd sure like to see some pics of the new Silverado, nothing on it at Alpine's website.


----------



## AKDoug (Aug 27, 2003)

I shot with Chris a couple times during warmups in Vegas...once outside in the tennis court...even though I doubt he remembers me. He finished 9th in BHFS Championship, which is good shooting no matter how you slice it. The bows seem to shoot very nice and get the job done...just like dozens of other bows out there.


----------



## 3D bowman (Dec 21, 2003)

How many of you have shot the newer Alpines? They are a very nice shooting bow. Better than many other brands out there IMO. I do not shoot one but know that they do shoot great. From the looks of the latest new model it should be an impressive bow. I will also agree those Alpines have some unbelievable target colors and variations. I have seen B-Out shoot and he would surprise many whether it be spots, 3D and especially popups.


----------



## sobsc (Jan 12, 2006)

I wish I could say I was one of the top shooters and yes I shoot Alpine bows. BUt I am just a older archer that continues to shoot Alpine. No I am also not a Pro, I do have a small archery shop, am in the mid 60's, now considerd a physically challenged archer, bad legs and shoulders. So I shoot the 3.3 lb Alpine single cam. Now I have shot several other brands and in today market place I can not say they are bad. But for dollar for dollar Alpine makes a great bow. I just wish they would take me on as a product tester and or old fart shooter that goes to a lot of the shoots and would be more than willing to show of there newest products. I also like there new drop a way rest and yes there bow quivers go on a lot of the other major bow names out there. If you see me at a shoot stop by and say hello. I am the fat, bald archer that has a smile on my face and always glad to stop and talk archer and hunting. I thank god each time I have the ability to shoot and meet some of the finest people in the world our archers. I do wish we would not talk down some of the products and or archers.


----------

